# TiVo Search Function Includes Amazon Prime Video US Results



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

I am in Canada. TiVo knows I am in Canada as specified during setup. I have the Canadian model of the EDGE.

But if I do a search on the TiVo for a show it reports that it is available on Amazon Prime Video, but it is not. I am assuming that the TiVo search function is searching the Amazon Prime Video US catalog, when it should be searching the Amazon Prime Video Canada catalog. US and Canada Amazon Prime Video catalogs do not have the same content.)

I tried to open a support ticket, but I was unable to make the support rep understand that this is an issue. Is there a TiVo employee in this forum that can help with the reporting of this issue to the development team?

I am afraid that if Canada ever gets a Netflix app that the same issue will occur for Netflix.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

My BOLT has a Netflix app and works fine in Canada. When I take my BOLT to the US, the BOLT then receives the US Netflix, same app. Netflix detects if you are in Canada or the US and lists the appropriate shows.
Does the EDGE not have a Netfix app? It is listed on the EDGE Canada page.
TiVo EDGE for Antenna | Antenna DVR and Streaming | OTA Recording | Canada
(see on this page)

Update... I see your other post answers this


----------

